# A future purchase for my photography/graphic design career.



## FretWizard88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 26, 2011)

Is that the stock lens?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kinda. That is the one that comes with the kit. But you can buy the body only as well.


----------

